# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Instalación de riego tecnificado

## hectorquinones

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA QUE SE ENCARGA DE INSTALAR RIEGO TECNIFICADO, TENEMOS UN EJEMPLO CLARO AGRICOLA DEL CHIRA CON MAS DE 6000 HA INSTALADAS PARA CAÑA DE AZUCAR, ESTAMOS A LA ORDEN DE TODAS AQUELLAS PERSONAS QUE ESTEN INTERESADOS EN IMPLEMENTAR SUS CULTIVOS CON ESTA MARAVILLA DEL RIEGO, CONTACTANOS A LA PAGINA www.agro-gestion.com  o h.quinones@agro-gestion.com O LLAMANOS AL *336587, 01-985642756Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Tacna generará 30 mil puestos de trabajo con instalación de 4,500 hectáreas de riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------

